# Normal GTO anti-theft system?



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I had to park my GTO outside this morning so I hit the trunk button on my transmitter, because I needed to dump 2 bags of trash, then I hit the 'lock' button after I closed the door. A few minutes later I went back out to the car and lifted the trunk lid...my horn started sounding, like I had some kind of Blackdog car alarm system installed or something:willy: ...I bought my GTO brand new off of the showroom floor. Everybody's GTO does this? My key/transmitter has a Pontiac logo and a GM P/N on the backside.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Let me see if I got this right: You hit your trunk button to unlatch the trunk, but didn't immediately _open_ the trunk? And then, after getting out of the car and shutting the door, you hit the lock button? Finally, you returned later and lifted the trunk lid, right?

Yeah, I can see where that'd set off the alarm. I believe that the alarm sensor on the trunk regards the trunk as closed so long as the lid is down and pressing on the switch--even if it's actually unlatched. So when you lifted the lid and took the pressure off the switch, the alarm sounded.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GM Kid said:


> Let me see if I got this right: You hit your trunk button to unlatch the trunk, but didn't immediately _open_ the trunk? And then, after getting out of the car and shutting the door, you hit the lock button? Finally, you returned later and lifted the trunk lid, right?
> 
> Yeah, I can see where that'd set off the alarm. I believe that the alarm sensor on the trunk regards the trunk as closed so long as the lid is down and pressing on the switch--even if it's actually unlatched. So when you lifted the lid and took the pressure off the switch, the alarm sounded.



Yeah, that's how it went down.
So, "Normal"/_factory_ GTO anti-theft system, I take it.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hahaha i set off the alarm doing the same thing. I was washing my car and opened the trunk and locked the doors but didn't close the trunk immediatley. 
When i closed it a couple min later the alarm went off :willy: 
I didn't know wtf was going on!!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, that is the factory alarm system.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

There's something else about this system that I repeatedly forget--that you can't use the remote to lock the doors _until the doors are shut_. In every GM vehicle I've owned for the past 20-some years, you can hit the door lock switch on the car door as you're exiting, then shut the door. Alternatively, if you're the first one out of the car and you've got a couple of passengers taking their own sweet time exiting, you can hit the lock switch on the remote while you're waiting. If you do that with the GTO, the darned alarm goes off. Grrr. This feature is supposed to keep you from locking your keys in the car, I guess (because you can't lock the doors unless you're outside the car, the doors are shut and you have the key with you), but it's still annoying sometimes.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

its in your manual, the deal with the trunk.... Supposedly, let's say you have something big in the trunk, that requires you to tie the lid down. You can leave the car and set the alarm, wait 30 secs, then the trunk becomes alarmed at its current position. If someone unties the trunk lid and moves it up OR down the alarm should activate. This should be true if the trunk is just reating in the closed position, if it's 30% open or 75%. I haven't personally tried it yet, though.


Jake


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I have not done much research on alarm system. Does it have impact sensors ? I recall the dealer telling me that it does.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> its in your manual, the deal with the trunk.... Supposedly, let's say you have something big in the trunk, that requires you to tie the lid down. You can leave the car and set the alarm, wait 30 secs, then the trunk becomes alarmed at its current position. If someone unties the trunk lid and moves it up OR down the alarm should activate. This should be true if the trunk is just reating in the closed position, if it's 30% open or 75%. I haven't personally tried it yet, though.
> 
> 
> Jake


Piffle... who reads the manual anyway :cool


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, I have not set off my alarm yet, but given the discussion here, I will. Without reading the manual, can anyone reveal how to disable the alarm after you set it off. 

I never did figure it out on my '96 Mustang. When the alarm would go off, I would stand there pressing every combination of buttons on the remote feeling stupid..."something" I would eventually do disabled the alarm.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> OK, I have not set off my alarm yet, but given the discussion here, I will. Without reading the manual, can anyone reveal how to disable the alarm after you set it off.
> 
> I never did figure it out on my '96 Mustang. When the alarm would go off, I would stand there pressing every combination of buttons on the remote feeling stupid..."something" I would eventually do disabled the alarm.


Just press the "unlock" button and that'll stop it.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey S2Gordon. That sounds easy enough. Maybe even I can remember to do that. LOL.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> There's something else about this system that I repeatedly forget--that you can't use the remote to lock the doors _until the doors are shut_. In every GM vehicle I've owned for the past 20-some years, you can hit the door lock switch on the car door as you're exiting, then shut the door. Alternatively, if you're the first one out of the car and you've got a couple of passengers taking their own sweet time exiting, you can hit the lock switch on the remote while you're waiting. If you do that with the GTO, the darned alarm goes off. Grrr. This feature is supposed to keep you from locking your keys in the car, I guess (because you can't lock the doors unless you're outside the car, the doors are shut and you have the key with you), but it's still annoying sometimes.


LOL
I do that all the time, usually when my wife is getting out and has her door open. Scares the crap out of her every time. 
My question is; if it is to remind you not to lock the car with the keys in it, how would you be setting the alarm without your keys in your hand anyway?


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

If you leave the trunk open too long, the horn will start honking. It says everything in the owner's manual. Ya'll should read it.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Same thing happened to me bro.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> If you leave the trunk open too long, the horn will start honking. It says everything in the owner's manual. Ya'll should read it.


It's on my to do list for Sunday


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

ShAkz05GTO said:


> If you leave the trunk open too long, the horn will start honking. It says everything in the owner's manual. Ya'll should read it.


Real men don't need instructions! JK!


----------

